# Pulling in the Trout and Redfish in Escambia Bay



## E Z Fishing (Nov 13, 2015)

Last weekend my husband and I fished in Escambia Bay. The weather looked like it would turn stormy, but it held out until dark. We hit on a big school of Speckled Trout, and ended up pulling in over two dozen of them, as well as a handful of Redfish and Silver Trout.

A video of our fishing trip is below, and at the end of the video I've included a map of where we hit on the most fish.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

B & E that was a great post and video! No doubt in my mind that some folks will take the "where to fish" info you shared and think about you both as they are bowed up. That was mighty nice of you to do. Tight lines to you both and I'll be looking for the next post and video!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome first post!!
Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Schmuck (Oct 15, 2015)

Kim said:


> B & E that was a great post and video! No doubt in my mind that some folks will take the "where to fish" info you shared and think about you both as they are bowed up. That was mighty nice of you to do. Tight lines to you both and I'll be looking for the next post and video!


 
Not to be mean but.......Really? I don't know if they were in the mouth of the river or on the east bank as marked on the map.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

:no:Oh boy... really a map hahahaha not a good idea.:no:

Thats a no no.... trust me I know, concider that school dead and on the frying pan... that was 1 of my spots I hit in my last thread " escambia has some Cajun in'er" 


:wallbash:

Understand that Im not bashing you for posting this for I did the same once . Just know that the fish dont stand a chance if the entire forum knows where they're at... let poeple find the fish on their own and its fair game.

Glad you had a good time on the water 
# lets keep it that way


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice post, nice fishing, and welcome aboard!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

These spots are not new, been here for centuries, just new to you and the other 250 boat owners that will seek them out in the coming months.

Like Limit says, pinpointing the exact spot will get you a lot of grief.
There was a petition started to get Limit-out transferred by the navy and was almost successful till he took his CO fishing.


----------

